# Rose Water Droplets



## mwilson263 (Oct 10, 2017)

I got this shot doing a photo walk the other day.  It rained the night before, but was a beautiful day for the walk.

I had taken four shots, each with a different focus point, and was going to do a focus stack with them; but each shot was just slightly different so I gave up trying to put them together.  I must have bumped my camera or perhaps the tripod wasn't completely locked down.  Wish I could've put them together, but overall I'm pleased with this.

Canon 6D, 100mm macro, F14, 1/6, iso-100.  CC is welcome.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

I know that sometimes a better angle isn't possible (been there - done that).  That being said, the background behind the flower is a bit hot and it tends to pull attention away from the subject.  There are ways to overcome that issue though they can be positionally dependent.  Some folks carry their own backdrop.  You could also try using a deflector.


----------



## mwilson263 (Oct 27, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> I know that sometimes a better angle isn't possible (been there - done that).  That being said, the background behind the flower is a bit hot and it tends to pull attention away from the subject.  There are ways to overcome that issue though they can be positionally dependent.  Some folks carry their own backdrop.  You could also try using a deflector.



Yeah, I was struggling with this - essentially was shooting up from below as the roses were in flower beds about chest high.  I had my tripod up about as high as I could get it and was having trouble getting the focus down because I couldn't get to the viewfinder or see the LCD screen for live view.  I wish I would've had a step stool or ladder.  This was on a photowalk so was traveling light & didn't really have any options available to me, but you're right a deflector or something behind would've made this much better.


----------

